# Laserdrucker Win98



## Perry (27. November 2012)

Hi wir haben auf Arbeit noch zwei alte PC's mit denen wir zwei alte Gas Chromatographen betreiben, leider müssen wir dafür nachwievor Win98 benutzen, da die Software von HP kein Win XP oder neuer unterstützt.
Nachdem wir jetzt die Geräte umgezogen haben, erkennen die Rechner den Drucker nicht mehr den sie bisher übers Netzwerk angesprochen haben, das heißt ich bräuchte einen (besser 2) günstige Laserdrucker, die noch mit Win98 zurecht kommen und nicht über die Maßen teuer sind.
Um gleich mal ein paar fragen vorweg zu nehmen, die Rechner können nachwievor auf die Domäne zugreifen und auch auf den Server lesen und schreiben.
Nur können die nicht mehr im Netzwerk auf irgendwelche freigegebenen Dinge zugreifen.


----------



## shootme55 (27. November 2012)

Schau mal auf ebay oder einem anderen Gebrauchtportal wegen HP Laserjet 4050, fast unzerstörbar diese kisten, und sollte man so um ca. 60 pro Stück bekommen können. Hab selber einen.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (27. November 2012)

https://www.recycle-it.de/index.php...mal2=0&merkmal3=0&hersteller=0&fulltext=&goto[selection3]=Nachschlagen

*Da findest du eine Menge Laser Drucker  

recycle it* GmbH
Steinrinnenweg 1 + 6
87745 Eppishausen
DEUTSCHLAND


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. November 2012)

Windows 98 lässt sich auch in einer virtuellen Maschine (z.B. VMware) auf einem beliebigen Host (z.B. Windows 7/8) betreiben.

In dieser Umgebung können dem Gastbetriebssystem Windows 98 alle verfügbaren Ressourcen (Drucker, Freigaben, usw.) gemappt werden, die auch unter dem Host zur Verfügung stehen.

Damit kann man jegliche Problematik umgehen, inklusive Einbindung in eine Dömane.


----------



## Perry (27. November 2012)

@Speed4fun diese Methode habe ich meinem Chef auch vorgeschlagen, wir müssten dazu nur spezielle Rechner kaufen die noch ne ISA Schnittstelle auf dem Mainboard haben, habe auch schon nen entsprechenden Anbieter gefunden der gar nicht mal so teuer ist. Der bietet entsprechende Rechner im Sockel 775 an, man kann also nen Core 2 Quad betreiben. 
Kann man mit VMware eigentlich auch zwei Virtuelle Maschienen gleichzeitig betreiben, damit man beide GC's vom selben Rechner aus steuern kann?


----------



## Speed4Fun (27. November 2012)

Ja, ISA ist eine echte Herausforderung.

Es gibt allerdings PCI-ISA Adapter bzw. ISA Expander:

ISA Expander

Oder schau mal bei Kolter, da gibt es auch ISA-USB Adapter:

KOLTER ELECTRONIC® - Industrie und Messtechnik
FAQ




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier:

ARS Technologies - USB 2.0 to ISA card ROHS

Wenn dein Rechner genug RAM hat, kannst du mit VMware natürlich auch mehrere virtuelle Maschinen gleichzeitig betreiben.


----------



## riedochs (30. November 2012)

Für HP Drucker brauch es normalerweise keinen speziellen Treiber. Du kannst die universal PCL oder PS Treiber nehmen die mit Win98 kommen.


----------

